# Music Composing sub-forum?



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 13, 2008)

I compose music. Not very well, granted, but I do, and I like to submit my better works for review. However, this forum has nowhere to do that. Shouldn't there be a Music forum for composers?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: This depresses me.*

I don't think there would be that many people to use that forum, but for now I guess you could do something in Miscellaneous Discussion or whatever :/
Meh, that should be fine if/until they decide to make it.


----------



## octobr (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: This depresses me.*

Wouldn't that fall under entertainment, since it's music-related? Or if you wanted to talk to other people who compose, Clubs? Or some art forum/subforum.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: This depresses me.*

It definitely belongs under Entertainment.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: This depresses me.*

Uh, no? Because you'd be the only person that ever posted in there? Well, I'm sure there are other musicians, but a forum with two or three people that ever make threads in it is completely unnecessary.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: This depresses me.*

Hmm, although I write *cough*horrid*cough* songs, I agree; there might not be many people posting in it.

You could just do a thread in "Entertainment" for it.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: This depresses me.*

too limited interest but use entertainment


----------

